# Stock market and survival tip? new prep?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been watching and checking the net for information on radiation in the food coming from
Japan and all over the world. I don't think many pepole realize how much of our food comes 
from overseas. And do you think Japan or China cares what they send us to eat? 

Right now beef from farmers close to Fukushima are sending
beef to the U.S. -- How much money do you figure is changing hands to make sure we accept it?
From what I have read the hides are checked not the meat and that is done mostly by Japan. 

I truly believe that when someone like Alex Jones or Glen Beck needs ratings or gets a sponsor
to have them push Radiation detectors for food that the market will have a huge surge as pepole 
go nuts for a hand held model to make sure there food is safe. This will be temporarily bigger than 
the GMO thing. Also someone with millions to invest could trigger this and make a killing
in the stock market. Even non preppers will want one 

Or when someone in the main stream media grows a pair and lets it slip what's 
happening that would trigger it also. 

I don't claim to know much about the stock market but I do know when this happens the company
that makes or sells these things are going be smiling when there stock soars upward. With a little 
research this might be a good time to invest in the producers or sellers of radiation detectors 

The sad thing is it's not just a conspiracy theory it's true and it's going to get worse.
So now might be the time to include a detector in your preps before the price goes up. 

I'm buying one to check the food my grand kids eat. So am I nuts?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Country of origin labels on meats are fictitious... they are only labeled at the last port of entry. One of our local beefers was getting NZ meat shipped through CA. Country of Origin: CA

Let me know if you find anything... I don't really think Japan is a hot source of beef though... but I'm totally naive on that front.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

No ... you are definitely not nuts. Trust is earned, not simply given. If something doesn't feel right, it probably isn't.


----------



## aaronliford07 (Nov 27, 2015)

This is why I am trying to get to a point where I can grow and hunt my own food.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Geiger counters!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think you can survey food for radionuclides with a Geiger counter. The gamma and beta emitters are the only ones you'll detect that way, and they tend to have fast half lives and decay away quickly. Sophisticated techniques such as liquid scintillation counting and chromatography are used for the alpha emitters, which are the persistent and dangerous ones when ingested.

I wish PaulS was around, I'm sure he knows a lot more than I do about this.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Gimble said:


> Country of origin labels on meats are fictitious... they are only labeled at the last port of entry. One of our local beefers was getting NZ meat shipped through CA. Country of Origin: CA
> 
> Let me know if you find anything... I don't really think Japan is a hot source of beef though... but I'm totally naive on that front.


Country of origins is tricky. Say a cow is born in Denmark, sold to Sweden and raised here, then butcherd in Poland, processed in germany and then (partly) used in Denmark in a sasuge, is that danish meat? What is the country of origin in that case?


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

You're not nuts. I'm getting a Geiger counter as well. I don't trust anyone any more.


----------

